# TiVo Roamio OTA Vs. TiVo Edge Antenna DVR



## Jim1348

I have had a TiVo Roamio OTA for several years now. Would there be any benefit to getting the newer TiVo Edge Antenna DVR?

It states "Available only from Channel Master!" However, I see it at Best Buy, too.

I gather that the Lifetime Service from my current TiVo Roamio OTA cannot be transferred to this.

Does anybody know if there might be any great Black Friday deals on this coming up soon?

With regards to the two tuner vs four tuner issue, is the United States version four tuner and the Canadian version two tuner?

Also, I seem to recall this being announced a year ago, but some articles refer to it being available only a couple of months ago. Was it announced, but then not released right away?

TiVo Edge for Antenna OTA DVR | Digital Recorder Compatible With All TV Antennas | Service Included, No Monthly Fees

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-edge-for-antenna-500-gb-black/6413699.p?skuId=6413699


----------



## mdavej

I think it would be a big step down and a big unnecessary expense. The current Edge OTA models are only 2-tuner in all regions, have 2.5" disc which is harder to upgrade, can only run TE4 which comes with forced ads and no live guide, and comes with all the reliability issues that many Edge users have posted about here.

There was a 4 tuner version available early on, but those are pretty rare these days, certainly not available new.

If your Roamio is getting long in the tooth, I'll have a lifetime unit up for sale in a couple of months for just a couple hundred bucks which was very lightly used (has been turned off for 3 years now). In the meantime, I'm sure you could pick up another at a similarly low price.


----------



## Jim1348

That is great information. Thank you so much. I do appreciate it.


----------



## mattyro7878

There should be a lot of TiVos for sale as channels are being lost and cablecards are not backed by the FCC anymore. I'm sure a lot of folks are just giving in to streaming it the awful cable box.


----------



## Parks

I just went through the TiVo ordering insanity. Ordered the 2-Tuner Edge from the Channel Master link on TiVo's web page. The 2-tuner model doesn't work with any of the Extenders (Mini, Vox or Lux). Returned the 2-tuner model to Channel Master 2 days later for a full refund and ordered the 4-Tuner Edge for Antenna 2-TB storage on Amazon ($400). Now I'm wrestling with one of my two Mini Lux extenders not liking my MOCA network. The Edge and the 1st Mini Lux extender are both working flawlessly.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07YD24GZC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mdavej

Whoa, $500 plus another $250 for lifetime! I had no idea. A few months ago, I sold my other 1TB Roamio Basic (4 OTA and cable tuners) including lifetime for just $200.


----------



## Bigg

They stopped making the 4-tuner EDGE for Antenna which is idiotic. I like my Roamio OTA, until ATSC 3.0 comes along, there's no reason to upgrade.


----------



## trip1eX

Bigg said:


> They stopped making the 4-tuner EDGE for Antenna which is idiotic.


Amazon sells it still.

Not that that means they still make it ...but I swear it disappeared from Amazon for awhile and not too long ago it came back.


----------



## Bigg

trip1eX said:


> Amazon sells it still.
> 
> Not that that means they don't make it make any more. ...but I swear it disappeared from Amazon for awhile and not too long ago it came back.


Somebody probably found some in a warehouse somewhere or they got the last production run.


----------



## Parks

trip1eX said:


> Amazon sells it still.
> 
> Not that that means they still make it ...but I swear it disappeared from Amazon for awhile and not too long ago it came back.


I don't believe that they stopped making the 4-tuner Edge (no substantiation for that claim), but rather I think it is a "Marketing Channel" issue. Channel Master, who only sells the 2-tuner, is the only link on the TiVo web site. TiVo needs the 4-tuner Edge so they can sell the Mini Lux & Vox units, which are not compatible with the 2-tuner Edge.

However, as someone who owned the TiVo Roamio OTA and now uses the Edge for Antenna, the 4k capabilities of the Edge and the Lux far surpass the performance of the Roamio OTA and Mini. 4k capabilities were one of the primary reasons for my doing the upgrade hassle. The expense to make the change was indeed ridiculous, but having swallowed that pill, I'm very pleased with my new equipment and have no regrets. I prefer to have the new equipment the provider (TiVo) currently supports.


----------



## Bigg

Parks said:


> I don't believe that they stopped making the 4-tuner Edge (no substantiation for that claim), but rather I think it is a "Marketing Channel" issue. Channel Master, who only sells the 2-tuner, is the only link on the TiVo web site. TiVo needs the 4-tuner Edge so they can sell the Mini Lux & Vox units, which are not compatible with the 2-tuner Edge.
> 
> However, as someone who owned the TiVo Roamio OTA and now uses the Edge for Antenna, the 4k capabilities of the Edge and the Lux far surpass the performance of the Roamio OTA and Mini. 4k capabilities were one of the primary reasons for my doing the upgrade hassle. The expense to make the change was indeed ridiculous, but having swallowed that pill, I'm very pleased with my new equipment and have no regrets. I prefer to have the new equipment the provider (TiVo) currently supports.


There is a thread on here that claims they stopped making the 4-tuner, but they could be wrong.

There's no point to 4k unless they have an adapter for ATSC 3.0, as 1.0 is 1080i/720p only, and TiVo sucks as a streaming device, better off with a $7 CCGTV instead.


----------



## trip1eX

Parks said:


> I don't believe that they stopped making the 4-tuner Edge (no substantiation for that claim), but rather I think it is a "Marketing Channel" issue. Channel Master, who only sells the 2-tuner, is the only link on the TiVo web site. TiVo needs the 4-tuner Edge so they can sell the Mini Lux & Vox units, which are not compatible with the 2-tuner Edge.
> 
> However, as someone who owned the TiVo Roamio OTA and now uses the Edge for Antenna, the 4k capabilities of the Edge and the Lux far surpass the performance of the Roamio OTA and Mini. 4k capabilities were one of the primary reasons for my doing the upgrade hassle. The expense to make the change was indeed ridiculous, but having swallowed that pill, I'm very pleased with my new equipment and have no regrets. I prefer to have the new equipment the provider (TiVo) currently supports.


Tivo doesn't need the Edge OTA 4 tuner dvr to sell Minis. They sell a 6 tuner cable dvr. They have current customers with various Tivo models. And actually the 2 tuner Edge can talk to a Mini. It states this on their website.

If I had to bet I would bet the 4 tuner OTA Edge isn't made any more because it isn't listed on their website.


----------



## krkaufman

Parks said:


> TiVo needs the 4-tuner Edge so they can sell the Mini Lux & Vox units, which are not compatible with the 2-tuner Edge.





trip1eX said:


> And actually the 2 tuner Edge can talk to a Mini. It states this on their website.


^^^ what @trip1eX said ^^^

But also... confirmed by at least one user, here: 2-TUNER EDGE OTA OBSERVATIONS


bricco said:


> The big plus, and maybe its a mistake, was that my Minis could not only play the recordings, but use the tuners for live TV.


2-tuner Premieres are still not able to act as a host DVR for a Mini, but 4-tuners and all Roamio and later DVR models can.


----------

